# Anubias Barteri var. Barteri vs Anubias Barteri var. Nana



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has both of these plants and could post pictures to compare them side by side. They look almost identical to me from pictures I see online. But then again, the pictures online of just var. Nana, for example, look different on every website I've checked. So I'm just curious- either someone who has both, or even if you just have one of them, post pics, please. I think I have one Nana and one Barteri, but I'm not sure. One of them has smaller leaves and grows more closely to the ground. The other one, which I know is Nana has bigger leaves and the leaves grow a little more vertically. But the leaves look enough alike that I'm just wondering if they're both nanas.
I'm just curious.
Thanks!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nana, is in general the smaller version of barteri. I believe the order of sizes in the barteri strain go:
Barteri (regular)
nana
nana petite
nana micro
nana Imsuretheressomeonegrowingsmaller


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, Kehy. That's interesting... maybe the one I think is nana is barteri, and the other one is nana... I actually have 2 of them that I got in tubes at Petco and they were labeled as Anubias Barteri Nana. And they both look the same- the leaves are pretty large. One of them I just got last week so it only has a few leaves, but they do both look different than the one I think is possible barteri... That one did have some deficiencies because It was floating for a while so the old leaves are yellow, but the newer leaves that grew since I planted it in the substrate are green but grow to be about the same size as the old ones.
I'll post pics later.
Meanwhile, I appreciate anyone else's pictures, too!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Originally my nanas had fairly large leaves, about 2" across and maybe 2.5" long. For some reason though, the leaves got smaller on mine as they grew, and I've never understood why. They never showed deficiencies, just wound up with tiny leaves. That being said, 2" leaves are _tiny_ compared to some other anubias. It's just a matter of scale really. 








http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=191571


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Please excuse the horrid condition of my tank in this shot & crappy picture. I'd been battling with old filters & new lights around the beginning of the year. Things are looking a bit better now but I've not taken any current shots.

If you look at the main piece of driftwood, the large Anubais behind it is an A. barteri var. barteri which is almost the full length of half this 55g , closest to the substrate is a large single A. barteri var. barteri 'nana'. The patch of green, actually on the driftwood, just above the 'nana' is about 12 A. barteri var. barteri 'petites'.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thats a great pic johnson. My barteri is significantly larger than my nana, particularly in regards to the stems. Much much longer on the barteri. Leaf size can be comparible though


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Most commercially sold Anubias are grown emmersed (no algae). The leaves look relatively the same except emmersed are ~ 100% larger in size then submerged.

var nana ~ 1/2 to 1/3 of var barteri.

v3


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've always found that my nana leaves are much smaller than A.b var. barteri. Here's a top down look at the regular barteri. 











Here's another older picture with all three varieties. 










WOW! Didn't notice the angle of that picture while glancing at the thumbnails in my phone. My apologies.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Kehy- that's a huge plant!!

johnson18- so the one on top is barteri?? and the smaller one is nana? Ok, the one of mine that I'm questioning whether or not is barteri is about the same leaf size as your nana, but the ones that were marked as nana are definitely not as large as your barteri, but are larger than your nana...


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

OVT said:


> Most commercially sold Anubias are grown emmersed (no algae). The leaves look relatively the same except emmersed are ~ 100% larger in size then submerged.
> 
> var nana ~ 1/2 to 1/3 of var barteri.
> 
> v3


+1 to this. Probably part of the reason your nana has larger leaves. 



OrangeAugust said:


> johnson18- so the one on top is barteri?? and the smaller one is nana? Ok, the one of mine that I'm questioning whether or not is barteri is about the same leaf size as your nana, but the ones that were marked as nana are definitely not as large as your barteri, but are larger than your nana...


When I first got the barteri it had smaller leaves, that was in April 2011. The few cuttings I have propagated off this plant have all started out with much smaller leaves until they become healthy, well established plants. Some have had 5ish smaller leaves before really getting up to a larger size.

I am tearing down my tanks to move later this week, so I'm not stressed about the scape. I'll try to pull out a couple different plants and get you side by side comparison pictures.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, here are some pics of mine. The first two are of what I thought was Nana, and the last 2 pics is the other plant which might be barteri.
And there's a serape tetra in there for size comparison. 
As I said, the second one has some yellow leaves from floating in the tank up until about 6 months ago. But the new green leaves are even smaller… and the leaf stems are much shorter.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 26, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You really don't need to bump a thread that's been active in the past 24 hours..

I received a deficient barteri from someone getting rid of their collection.. its stayed shorter than my nanas and seems to be more... messy with its leaf growth (going all directions) nana is pretty tidy about going straight up with leaves ad straight forward with rhizome growth. But that's just my experience with it.

If I wasn't too lazy to mist them (low humidity house) I'd want some of those anubias gigantea! But I'm lazy so trying to keep to shorter growing anubias.


----------

